# Depersonalisation Research Unit at the Maudsley London



## midlandsguy27 (Mar 15, 2009)

type this into google

depersonalization research unit faq

There is loads of info. Clonazepam and sertraline used together is getting very good results. the consultant has been researching dp/dr for over 14 years.

Another thread suggests this combination is working very well. Apparently if you ask your doctor for a referal they will see people.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

By the power invested in me by Odin and the internets i demand more data/information.


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah I had an email from the DP Research Unit a few weeks ago. They said if I could get a referal from my GP then a psychiatrist I could get an appointment at the unit.

I had the chance about 8 years ago after reading their website. They were sending extensive questionnaires out to DP/DR sufferers. I think the idea was that you filled in all the questionnaires (there were about 8, each with lots of pages) then sent them back and they would invite you down as part of their research. At the time I was suffering so much with anxiety and panic, whilst also trying to get through university, that I just couldn't motivate myself to do it. In the end I decided not to. 8 years down the line and I wish I had done it back then. I kept all the stuff they sent me for quite a few years but threw them all out about a year ago.


----------

